# Microclimate B1 Temperature Control System...?



## ST4CE (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey,

My vivariums keep going way over the heat which they should be at my beardie gets to hot so she opens her mouth an my leo hides in her cold side.. So i thought id go get a thermostat... I got told by the reptile shop that I could plug in both of my heat mats an set them at a certain temp so when ive done this its supposed to have a yellow light to show its heating... an a green light for power...

The green light is on but no yellow light..... It doesnt seem to have one? Does this mean it doesnt work or have i been sold the wrong thing? 

Thanks


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

The B1 is a dimmer stat so the yellow light will dull down when the temps are at the set level.

Have you taken temp reading to see if they are at the temperature you need? (with a digital thermometer)
Where have you place the stat probe?
I assume you have plugged an extension into the stat socket and then plugged the mats into this?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

How can you have them on one stat when they have different heating requirements?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't even see the part about a Beardie and leo :bash:

They are not in the same viv are they?

As Jayson says though you will need 2 different stats then, 1 for each viv


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you only use a heat mat for your beardie?
I'm surprised your leo's still alive - have you seen the temps heatmats can get up to when not controlled?


----------

